# MoYu RS3M 2020 Review - Tensioning System on a Budget Cube?



## Mo_A2244 (Aug 1, 2020)

Hello Everyone,
This review is about the RS3M 2020.
Enjoy!

*Sections:*

Review of Service - Moyustore
Review of Cube – MoYu RS3M 2020
Unboxing
OOTB
First Impressions
First Turns
Tensioning System (Only for the RS3M)
Lubrication
Break-in
Final Thoughts
*General Info
Name*: Moyustore
*Link*: https://www.moyustore.com/


Review of Cube​
*General Info*
Name – MoYu RS3M 2020
Link – https://www.moyustore.com/products/moyu-rs3m-magnetic-cube-3x3x3?_pos=2&_sid=6807f9c6e&_ss=r
Availability – Black and Stickerless
Price - $11.99 (USD)
Size – 56.0mm
Weight – 86.0g

*Brief Overview*
The MoYu RS3M, having really high expectations was released on June 2020. This cube is the successor of the MF3RS3 which was very popular and cheap amongst many cubers. However, with this cube didn’t come an RS4M 2020 (4x4) or an RS5 2020 (5x5), just this cube by itself which was fairly interesting to see from MoYu especially because they usually release a new cube for a series, much like the Meilong Series which contains:

Meilong 2x2
Meilong 3x3
Meilong 4x4
Meilong 5x5

With this cube alone being better than a Gan 3x3. I have heard a lot from this particular buy along with the new WRM 2020 which came out shortly after this cube. However, the particular interesting feature of this $11 buy is the tensioning system. These being rare in many budget cubes, MoYu opted for a change and decided to give cubers more freedom in how they set up their cube. The tensioning system is similar to the GAN tensioning system. The RS3M tensioning has to be done by a certain tool and cannot be done by hand which isn’t an issue for me, but it would be nice to see something like that from MoYu going forwards.

*Unboxing*
The box contains the cube, an accessories box and a MoYu cube stand. The accessories box containing the cards, a tensioning tool and a small replacement for one of the tensioning items. I began to examine the cube and unwrap it.

*Out of the Box*​
*First Impressions – Before Turning*
Appearance
In terms of the shades on this cube, MoYu appeared to have gone for the same shades as the new Meilong 3x3 which has slightly darker shades which I prefer being a CFOP user, this meaning I can view F2L pairs easily due to the shades being the same as those on the Meilong 3x3.

Feel
Immediately, I could tell MoYu had again gone for the frosted plastic, I am a fan of frosted plastic although I am aware that some cubers do not. However, the cube had no other difference from the Meilong 3x3 in terms of the feel. But, when compared to the GAN M Lite, a similarly priced cube, the cube feels slightly smaller than the GAN and heavier which were the main differences I noticed between these two cubes.

First Turns
Immediately upon turning, I noticed the cube was very fast out of the box and the cubes tensions were even. The cube wasn’t at all slimy which is usually what you would see from factory lubricated cubes. The turning was nice and airy which was comfortable for me personally. However, I also think that the cube is slightly too fast out of the box for me, much like the QiYi MS 3x3 once it was correctly tensioned. The cube also had a slight sandiness, but this wasn’t noticeable during solves and didn’t make the cube underperform. Compared to the GAN M Lite directly, the GAN out of the box had a traditional papery feel too it

Tensioning System
I particularly didn’t enjoy the tensioning system at first. That was until I realised, I was doing it wrong.

The tensioning system is a great addition to the cube and gives the user more freedom, much like the GAN GES system. The cube can now be customized to a greater level, now that there’s a new tensioning system added to the original loosening and tightening to the screw that can also be customized to adjust spring elasticity.

Corner Cutting
Forward – 45 Degrees
Reverse – Piece to piece

The corner cutting was very quick, not like the Meilong 3x3M and the MF3RS2M which corner cuts nice and smoothly. The corner cutting was much like the GAN M Lite which, when compared directly, was near enough the same ‘snappiness.’

Solves
Several solves later, I began to adjust to the speed of this puzzle, meaning my times decreased to around 1 or so seconds below my original average. When compared to the GAN M lite, I average similar to this meaning I couldn’t see a difference, however, this is mainly to do with the fact I had not got a setup RS3M 2020, and a setup GAN 356M Lite.


*Setup*​

Lubrication
Small amounts of thin silicone lubricant on the pieces which benefited slightly whilst I was testing it out. However, the cubes spring sound wasn’t muffled over the lubrication.

Break-in
The cube was of course gummy after I had lubricated it however, with my vicious solves, the cube slowly regained it’s light and airy turning along with the controllability that it didn’t have before I lubricated the puzzle. The comparison to the GAN 356M Lite is below in Final Thoughts.

Final Thoughts​
The cube is most certainly worth the price, at $11 from Moyustore this is definitely worth the price to many cubers out there who are on a strict budget. However, even though this is cheap from Moyustore, I would suggest a decrease in price to make it more affordable for that small percentage of people. However, for $11 for an RS3M and a good and responsive company to send you the cube it is a fairly good price. I just hope they decrease it in the near future to level those prices on the RS3M of other stores. However, for a great responsive company that sends you the cube for it to some a couple of days later is a GREAT price so I would most certainly suggest this store.

Should you buy this cube? Yes and No.
At only $11, this cube is a great addition to Moyustore, and depending on where you are located, purchasing from Moyustore may not be the way forward. The price is to me a slight bit too much which was the main downer for me. However, $11 is a great price, just hope it could be cheaper in the near future. 

On the actual cube, the cube is great, it’s tensioning system being the main thing for me that made me go WOW. The cube had a great smooth and light airy turning style which was what I was hoping for. The frosted plastic makes it better for me; however, I don’t think this’ll be the case for some other cubers who despise frosted plastic. When lubricated and broken in, this cube tops many other budgets and even, expensive products that I would’ve bought instead of this.

Compared directly to the RS3M 2020, and I would think the RS3M is more expensive. As I said recently about making the cube feel premium, this cube, again, feels like a premium cube due to its new tensioning system that makes this cube stand out from all of the other budget buys that lack that premium feel that comes with GAN cubes and just more expensive cubes. The GAN 356M Lite is still a great cube, however, I would prefer that cube over this cube due to overall speed and. Why? Well, out of the box of the RS3M is a spring sound so I would recommend lubricating the core with a thick silicon lubricant to reduce this issue until it eventually isn’t there anymore. Along with this, the GAN 356M Lite costs $30 from various speed cube shops around the globe. This meaning for the price I would suggest the RS3M 2020 which I think is more controllable, light and airy, and smoother than the GAN 356M Lite which I still thought was a great cube, just the price should make you choose the GAN 356M Lite over this, however, those looking for the better option no matter the price, I would suggest the GAN 356M Lite which has a more snappy feel to it and it’s smoother and just better overall.

The next thing to consider is corner twisting. The cube didn’t experience many corner twisting experiences seeing how tight the cube was. However, I liked it. I liked the tensions of the cube because it was fairly tight, but not too tight which was what I was expecting, and was what I received being a fan of the newer and improved budget cubes that appear to be doing well in the cubing community.

What do YOU think?

Check out me and SpeedCubeCritics Channel below.








The Cubing Critics


Two Cubers making weekly videos on unboxings, reviews and giveaways of the most recent cubes to reach the market. Subscribe for great content coming soon. Fo...




www.youtube.com




Feel free to check out my previous reviews;

Gan 354M V2 Review - https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/gan-354m-v2-review-flagship-beast.77928/

QiYi MS 3x3 Review | KewbzUk - https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/qiyi-ms-3x3-review-£7-99-beast-kewbzuk.78043/

YJ MGC 5x5 Review | Cubezz - https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/yj-mgc-5x5-review-mid-tier-flagship.77597/

Meilong Premium A&M Review | Moyustore - https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/meilong-3x3-premium-a-m-review-best-budget-buy-moyustore.77757/

Meilong 3x3 Review | Moyustore - https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/meilong-3x3m-review-the-best-choice-moyustore.77983/


Mo from The CubingCritics.


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 1, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> meaning my times decreased to around 1 or so seconds above my original average.


Small grammar error
Great review overalln


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Aug 1, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Small grammar error
> Great review overalln


Thanks, I will change that:


----------



## Moyustore (Aug 3, 2020)

you can use the code "rs3m" to save 2 usd. anyone in this forum who buy it from Moyustore will be given a free random 3x3 gift.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Aug 3, 2020)

> *Tensioning System on a Budget Cube*


Yeah, it’s called a screw, most budget cubes have it


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Aug 3, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Yeah, it’s called a screw, most budget cubes have it


I was implying the new system around the screw that make it seem a premium cube. Much like the Gan GES Nuts.
The Spring Elasticity system.

A simple question would be:
Which is better:
The GTS3M or the RS3M 2020?
Comment below


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 3, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> A simple question would be:
> Which is better:
> The GTS3M or the RS3M 2020?
> Comment below


RS3M2020


----------



## zslane (Aug 3, 2020)

Better in what ways?

Personally, I like the GTS3M quite a bit more than the RS3M 2020 (though I like the colors and matte finish of the RS3M 2020 more). For one thing, the magnets on the GTS3M are strong enough that I can actually feel them. They have a very satisfying degree of tactility, whereas the magnets in the RS3M 2020 are, like the RS3M 2019 before it, so subtle I can barely tell they are there. Of course, the GTS3M is considerably more expensive than the RS3M 2020, which may be a factor for some people, but price does not make a puzzle "better", only more (or less) cost-effective.

In terms of the latest round of budget puzzles, I prefer the MoYu Meilong 3M over the RS3M 2020. They look and feel almost identical except that the 3M has slightly stronger magnets, making it more stable and satisfying to me to work with.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 3, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> A simple question would be:
> Which is better:
> The GTS3M or the RS3M 2020?
> Comment below


It is opinion based and personal preference.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Aug 3, 2020)

zslane said:


> Better in what ways?
> 
> Personally, I like the GTS3M quite a bit more than the RS3M 2020 (though I like the colors and matte finish of the RS3M 2020 more). For one thing, the magnets on the GTS3M are strong enough that I can actually feel them. They have a very satisfying degree of tactility, whereas the magnets in the RS3M 2020 are, like the RS3M 2019 before it, so subtle I can barely tell they are there. Of course, the GTS3M is considerably more expensive than the RS3M 2020, which may be a factor for some people, but price does not make a puzzle "better", only more (or less) cost-effective.
> 
> In terms of the latest round of budget puzzles, I prefer the MoYu Meilong 3M over the RS3M 2020. They look and feel almost identical except that the 3M has slightly stronger magnets, making it more stable and satisfying to me to work with.





Cubingcubecuber said:


> RS3M2020





Nmile7300 said:


> It is opinion based and personal preference.


I would've assumed everyone would've thought the GTS3M was better in overall speed, price - not so much - and how controllable it was out of the box.


----------



## Zubin Park (Aug 3, 2020)

I agree, but I'll still answer. I don't really like either, but the GTS3M is slightly, SLIGHTLY better than the RS3M


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Aug 3, 2020)

Zubin Park said:


> I agree, but I'll still answer. I don't really like either, but the GTS3M is slightly, SLIGHTLY better than the RS3M


I don't own a GTS3M which is why I asked the question
I just wanted an answer on which was better.
Thanks
Mo

There are more reviews coming really soon. Such as perhaps a WRM Review??? For now you can view my previous reviews here:

Gan 354M V2 Review - https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/gan-354m-v2-review-flagship-beast.77928/
QiYi MS 3x3 Review | KewbzUk - https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/qiyi-ms-3x3-review-£7-99-beast-kewbzuk.78043/
YJ MGC 5x5 Review | Cubezz - https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/yj-mgc-5x5-review-mid-tier-flagship.77597/
Meilong Premium A&M Review | Moyustore - https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/meilong-3x3-premium-a-m-review-best-budget-buy-moyustore.77757/
Meilong 3x3 Review | Moyustore - https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/meilong-3x3m-review-the-best-choice-moyustore.77983/

Keep your eyes peeled!
Mo from The CubeCritics


----------



## zinzan8 (Aug 12, 2020)

I picked up this puzzle a couple days ago, plus the 99 cent magnet kit suggested on The Cubicle site. A dollar well-spent. I haven't tuned/lubed it yet, but it feels pretty nice out of the box, especially after popping in the extra magnets. But yeah, I need to lube to get rid of the spring noises.

I have the GTS3M as well, which I really like, but I don't think I like it $20 more than this one.

Update:

I put Traxx lube on the springs, and now they are quiet. I put a couple drops of light silicone on the cubies, and the cube feels like butter. Awesome. 

I just adjusted the tensions a bit to setting 4, and I like it there. I want to point out that you don’t have to use the tool to do this—you can easily use a fingernail. 

Love this cube.


----------

